# G and Y wire on HVAC



## gmane215 (8 mo ago)

I just bought a smart thermostat, can the Y and G wire tie to the common wire in order for the A/C to turn on?

Or will that effect the unit eventually?


This electric furnace does not have terminals with G, W, Y, C, R, RC screws, its wires instead.

Thanks


----------



## channellxbob (Sep 27, 2020)

No, it doesn't work that way, you will blow a low voltage fuse if you ground (hook to common), the green, (fan) and yellow (ac) wires. Also, from the pic the unit is not grounded and that is a big mistake. 
It is time to hire a pro and have him look over your system and fix it right.


----------



## Steven123cool (Mar 2, 2021)

Red is 24 volts hot. The stat switches this according to its call; y is cool g is fan put r and g together you get fan.


----------



## channellxbob (Sep 27, 2020)

This doesn't appear to be a DIY job. Hire someone to come in and wire your unit and thermostat correctly. It's not worth ruining parts in your unit trying to do something you're not familiar with.


----------



## diy_coder (6 mo ago)

I'm assuming you're trying to get a C-wire working for your new thermostat. That unused blue wire in the thermostat wiring needs to be connected. Based on the pics, your common would be the wire nut with the thick blue wire and skinny red wire. Add the blue thermostat wire to those two. Confirm with a multimeter if you have one.


----------



## nauzetobserv (5 mo ago)

In this case, I would better call a professional to come and do the job. It does not look like a job you can easily do yourself unless you have some expertise in this domain. 
I don’t, so I prefer a safe option and call a professional every time I need help with this. They usually know better what to do because it takes 1-3 years to become an HVAC technician. It is their job, and they have much more experience with HVAC systems. 
As a lawyer, I know that each professional should do the job they were trained for, and not doing so might cause unpleasant consequences.


----------



## Willdog181 (5 mo ago)

Have someone come and get this took care of that isn’t green to the subject cause blowing a fuse will only cost money rather then bringing it in.


----------

